
Ask HN: Your take on MS not allowing x20 Lumias to receive W10M updates? - Aoyagi
I was genuinely stunned when I heard my Nokia (Lumia) 1020 wouldn&#x27;t [1] be updated from WP8 to W10M.<p>If you missed the news, Microsoft has on multiple occasions promised [2] (and marketed [3] their devices with it) that WP8 devices would get upgraded to W10M in the future.<p>Now, I&#x27;m interested in two things. First, what does it make you think about MS (if anything at all) and second, what reason (other than &quot;planned obsolescence) is there for this? Surely it&#x27;s not lack of performance when devices such as 925, 920 and 1020 were excluded, while something like Lumia 430 gets it right away. What could be the technical reason?<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;windows.microsoft.com&#x2F;en-us&#x2F;windows&#x2F;preview-supported-phones
[2]https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;lumia&#x2F;status&#x2F;532128314467823616
[3]http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;gRIJkWt.jpg
======
fernandosoteras
Some models ( 520 , 620) didn't qualify for upgrade to W10 because their
smaller memory (520 mb) , clearly it's not the case of Lumia 1020. I can
speculate that they don't wrote yet some firmware or software module needed to
address the particular capabilities of 1020's camera , just guessing...

